#  Chat Ecke >   Lebt ihr alle noch? >

## StarBuG

Huhu  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Seid ihr alle noch am leben?
Fühl mich in letzter Zeit so alleine auf dem Forum...  :mommy_cut:  
Seid ihr alle im Stress oder habt ihr keine Lust mehr?

----------


## Patientenschubser

*<- StarBuG sofort über den Kopf streichel* 
Denk immer an Roy Black "Du bist nicht allein....." 
Spaß beiseite iss mir auch schon auf gefallen, ich schau immer mal wieder abends ins Netz, *stress* wenn ich überhaupt Zeit habe.
Hab ja schon geschrieben das ich auf Lehrgang bin. 
Also wenn Du Dich alleine fühlst dann schreib was in meinen Thread und schreib zurück - VERSPROCHEN.   [img width=150 height=140]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/cat2.gif[/img]

----------


## Mainzelmännchen

Hallo Micha,
ich leb auch noch hab aber zur Zeit Stress pur! Wir sind am umziehen und da ist die Zeit knapp bemessen. Ich schau immer mal rein aber ab nächste Woche klappt das nimmer, denn die Telekom kommt nicht in die Puschen und so werden wir einige Tage ohne Internet bzw. ohne einen Telefonanschluss sein.
Wir kämpfen wie die Verrückten deswegen aber stehen irgendwie auf verlorenem Posten und wir sind abhängig von der Gunst der Telekom.
Solange wir keine neue Nummer haben können wir unser Internet nicht ummelden so einfach ist das.
Wir haben viel, viel Arbeit denn wir müssen ein ganzes Haus aus- und eine neues einräumen da wirst du schon mal wortfaul. Aber das wird sich auch irgendwann wieder ändern.
Aber ich bin da und guck immer mal vorbei.
Übrigens unser neues zu Hause ist auf unserer Homepage zu sehen  www.brandt-klaus.de
wenn du oder die anderen Lust habt schaut doch einfach mal vorbei!
Liebe Grüße
Regina

----------


## Luftfuss

Hallo, 
schau auch fast jeden Tag hier, aber wenn ich grad zu nichts was zu sagen habe, brauch ich ja nicht sinnlos hier dein shcönes Forum zuzuspamen.... 
Werde mich aber sicher zu Wort melden, wenn ich denke, dazu etwas gescheites beitragen zu können.....

----------


## Herbstwind

Ja, ich lebe auch noch.

----------


## Chris

Ich lebe auch noch, auch wenn die Klausurenphase ansteht. ;-)      
und spiegel online, stern online und focus online lese ich, brauch ich aber nicht zu kommentieren

----------


## i - Punkt

Klar doch Micha!  :embarrassed_cut:  Bin auch noch am Leben, ..... 
 - obwohl mich meine Freundin mit ihrem Umzug doch mehr in Anspruch genommen hat, als mir lieb war! Erst bin ich meinem Versprechen nachgekommen und habe ihr ein Handwerk erledigt!
 - Dann durfte ihre Schränke aufbauen, weil gerade kein anderer Dummer da war. 
 - Zudem habe ich mich dabei wohl verrenkt! 
 - Ferien waren auch und da habe ich mit "Homewatching" immer ein wenig mehr zu tun und 
 - der Lütte will auch beschäftigt werden! 
Streß? Nein! Nur ein wenig zu viel!  :jumps_rope: 
 - Zwei Einsätze hatten wir auch wieder mittendrin! 
Ab morgen ist wieder Schule, ... da habe ich wohl wieder ein wenig mehr Zeit für mich, ... für euch!

----------


## Claus

Ich lebe auch noch, aber bei dem Wetter und der WM bleibt nicht mehr soviel Zeit für den Rechner!  :glasses_hand:  
Grüße
Claus
@i-punkt: Du hast aber wirklich Streß! Ich hoffe, Du kannst Dich bald wieder ein wenig erholen!  :s_thumbup:

----------


## quaks

jepp lebe auch noch.
Die Kids sind im großen und ganzen gesund und bei dem super Wetter sind wir eben mehr drausen  :Smiley:   :e_jumping_1:  
Viele Grüße Sandra

----------


## i - Punkt

Danke Claus, .... zwei Tage Schule, .... die machen schon was aus! Allerdings habe ich doch erst mal noch ein wenig das Putzen nachgeholt. Da, wo ich die Möbel abgeschliffen habe, lag doch recht dick der Staub! Das Anmalen macht dann nicht mehr so viel Staub!
Aber ab morgen ist es wieder ein wenig ruhiger! *freu* Da kann ich dann den ganzen Vormittag genießen!? ..... WENN:.... sich nicht kurzfristig Besuch ansagt!

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Michael! 
Auch ich bin noch am Leben, hatte aber in letzter Zeit total viel Freizeitstress!  :shy_5new: 
Ich war ja eine Woche bei meinen Eltern und danach war bis gestern für 2 Wochen eine gute Freundin zu Besuch.
Aber ab heute müsste ich wieder aktiv im Forum mit mischen können! 
Freu mich schon wieder! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Herbstwind

Ganz schön heiß heute. Gestern hatten wir 33,5°!

----------


## topolina

hi du...ja ich lebe noch...bin leider im dauerstress. versuche aber immer wieder reinzuschauen und mich sinvoll zu beteiligen, siehe tramal - und cellsept...bussal  :shine2:

----------


## Sascha

SerVüs Doc ! 
Me lebt auch noch, habe nur viel um die Ohren @ Studium usw.  :Grin:  
Habe gestern ne email bekommen aus diesen Forum und habe daraufhin auch einen Post gelöscht,... Gruß @  :Smiley:

----------


## Herbstwind

Ist das eine Hitze gewesen heute. Gleich kommt ein Gewitter.

----------


## Leonessa

Hast du es gut, Herbstwind! 
Hier kündigen sie im Radio ständig morgens Gewitter an, um diese abends wieder auf "vermutlich morgen" zu verschieben!  :m_wimp_notext:  
Langsam könnten es echt mal 10 Grad weniger sein...  :glasses_hand:  
Andererseits soll Sauna ja sehr gesund sein!  :Zwinker:

----------


## Herbstwind

Ich lebe noch und möchte mich mal wieder zurückmelden.
Es ist viel passiert in der letzten Zeit.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Ja, wo seid Ihr denn alle? Gibt ja gar nichts neues zu lesen seit gestern. 
Hoffe, Euch geht es allen gut und Ihr genießt einfach die Herbstsonne! 
Liebe Grüße und hoffentlich bis später, Andrea*

----------


## Claus

Hallo Andrea, 
wir leben noch alle, aber es kommt schon mal vor, dass wir auch einige Tage nicht Zeit für das Internet haben. Die Herbstsonne konnte ich heute Abend bei einem kleinen Spaziergang mit meiner lieben Frau genießen, auch wenn es schon ein wenig frisch wurde. 
Bis später :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Claus

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallole, sodele jetztle hab ich endlich auch mal ein paar Tage frei, naja eigentlich nur Freitag-Samstag-und Sonntag den halben Tag- dann geht gehts zurückin die Kaserne. 
Macht mir aber trotz der immens hohen Stundenbelastung irre Spaß. Endlich mal wieder etwas das mich komplett fordert, geistig, menschlich und körperlich - Vorbereitung für die praktische und theoretische Ausbildung, als Vorgesetzter und im Dienstsport oder neu deutsch: Militäry Fitniss, oder draussen im Gelände, 10 km raus maschieren, 6 wieder rein.... 
gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

Tja dann setzt mal Euern Pin auf der Landkarte NEU ! 
Grüßle
Euer Forums-Landkarten-Gewissen
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Oh wie schön, da seid Ihr ja fast alle wieder! 
@ Claus: Ich weiß, daß man nicht immer Zeit fürs Internet hat, ich habe zwar die Zeit, aber manchmal einfach auch keine Lust. Es fiel nur so auf, daß fast gar nichts geschrieben wurde! 
Ja, die Sonne haben wir auch ausgenutzt, sind mal direkt offen gefahren, sehr schön für Ende Oktober! Grüße aus Leverkusen!  
@ Schubser: Dienstsport ist ein schönes Wort! Lach. Aber ich wünsche Dir ein tolles sonniges Wochenende!  
@ Obelix: Der Pin kommt am Wochenende, versprochen! Wir haben etwas Streß, weil Lars ja in die USA fliegt geschäftlich, so daß er viel im www surft und sich schlau macht, da will ich nicht wegen dem Pin anfangen! Aber ich arbeite dran!  
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@ Schubser 
na ja sich einem Moorbad hingeben soll ja recht gesund sein aber dafür noch Kilometerweit dafür zu rennen eventuell mit voller Moni geht das nicht einfacher. 
Mein Beileid
Obelix1962

----------


## Küken

Und ich lebe auch wieder und schreibe regelmäßiger hier im Forum. 
Hoff ich zumindest, auch wenn die nächste woche nochmal stressig wird.  
@Patientenschubser, wie gehts dir denn? erzähl mal

----------


## Teetante

*Und wieder eine mehr, die sich zurückmeldet!*   *Hallo Küken! Schön, Dich wieder hier zu lesen!*  *Bis später, lg, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallole, 
also wie gehts, na es geht prima. Ich habe in den ersten 3 Wochwen bereits eine Stundenbelastung von 190 Stunden hinter mir... 
Aber es macht Spaß, im Moment bekommen die Rekruten die "grüne" Ausbildung "verpasst". Die geht insgesamt 2 Monate. Danach werde ich Zugführer; im Moment bin ich noch Gruppenführer und Ausbilder). 
Das heißt ab Dezember bin ich für die Ausbildung von 50 Rekruten verantwortlich und habe ca. 10 Ausbilder unter mir! 
In den letzten 4 Wochen machen wir den San Eins Lehrgang. 
Am Montag gehts wieder zum schiessen, Dienstbeginn 4:30 Uhr.... 
dienstsport jeden Morgen ca. 30 min, Liegestütz, SitUps, Strecksprünge und/ oder Dauerlauf. Mittags geh ich nochmal mit einem anderen "Kameraden" in die Muckibude auf dem Kasernengelände. Kost nix und macht echt Spaß, oder wir mnachen nochmal einen Dauerlauf entweder im "Flecktarn" oder im Sportanzug. 
Zwischen drin hab ich Unterrichte, wie z.B. Grundlagen der Schießlehre oder Skizzen und Meldungen im Feld, oder praktische Ausbildung an der Waffe (G36 oder P8), oder praktische Umsetzung des gelernten im Gelände... Ihr seht jede Menge Abwechslung jeden Tag. :Smiley:  
Ich fühl mich Pudelwohl. 
liebe grüße ausm Moor vom Rekrutenschubser (Nein natürlich nicht) 
Uwe

----------

